# My website and new CD



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Check it out:http://jefflazare.com/
You can also hear and download a whole track at http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pageartist.cfm?bandID=384353


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Good stuff. Not my style at all though. Really soft good for like eazy rock 98.9 or something.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Jeff (keefsdad), it's sounds good man. "Special interest group" is a good rockin' song.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, ofender.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Bump for shameless self-promotion:redface:
Constructive comments welcome.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Great tone, man.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Jeff
First thing... get rid of that really dorky picture on your soundclick site.
No offense man, just trying to be helpful, pro active.
Yeah great tone but pretty much like everybody elses in that field but what can you do? Ya gotta pick one right?
I like your soloing and fills. Not run of the mill, a little bit interesting and sounds like you got something to say on that thar git box.
I like your use of the wah.
I think you may not be playing in the right key for your voice. Or push your vocals more. Right now your voice/singing is kind of no where, stuck in grey as opposed to black or white. Your not using it to portray emotions, very well.
You're not going for it.
Can't get enuff to comment on your lyrical abilities.
Obviously good enuff to make money at playing, don't know about making a living off it and as of yet ( from what little I've heard ) nothing yet established enuff to break through.
My advice: Work on your vocals man. You can really sing on your guitar try to get that happening with voice and I think you could have something.
Otherwise write the songs play the guitar and get an indivdualist singer.
:rockon: 
Benee Wafers
p.s. Like the cover. Do you really live in that place? Its really got mojo


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Jeff
> First thing... get rid of that really dorky picture on your soundclick site.
> No offense man, just trying to be helpful, pro active.
> Yeah great tone but pretty much like everybody elses in that field but what can you do? Ya gotta pick one right?
> ...


That's actually a painting my father did of me in a house we lived in when I was 18.
Thanks for your comments. Doesn't anyone else want to play critic? C'mon, it's fun!:food-smiley-015:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok I'll help out, like benee said your guitar work is good, I like your solo's and ya got a good handle on the wah. The vocals do need work if you want to sell. It's not that your voice is bad it's just not up front and phat if you know what i mean. A lot of artist use to double track there vocals for more body and some even a slight hint of chorus. If you were playing in a club or venue in my area I'd defineatly make it a must to get out and see you. Keep working on it I see potential. Again great chops.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Paul. I've been playing a lot longer than I've been singing or writing. I guess it shows:redface:


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*My $0.02*

Keefsdad,

I like your guitar sounds a lot...very modern. Your licks are tasteful and your tone is modern...nice edgy sound that make the hair stand up on the back of my neck. 

I have to tell you that I am the worst singer in the world...okay, now that confession is out of the way, I do find (and my critics) that when I put just a little more "air" in my vocals the sound of my voice becomes borderline acceptable. I find I can impart a little more emotion to the song than when I'm singing it straight. It may not be at all what you had in mind, but a little self imposed "vocal effect" might appease your detractors. 

How about posting a few more tracks? Sounds to me like you are on to something. Forgot to mention...I like the lyrics. :rockon:


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> Keefsdad,
> 
> I like your guitar sounds a lot...very modern. Your licks are tasteful and your tone is modern...nice edgy sound that make the hair stand up on the back of my neck.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Lolligagger. I'm not quite sure what you mean about adding "air" to the vocals, please expand on that if you can.
Interesting that most of you like the guitar tone. The setup I used, A stock Hot Rod Deluxe amp, actually using the dreaded lead channel, is disparaged a lot on guitar forums.
Here's a link to my Myspace page that has 3 full songs on it. Thanks for your time and comments!
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=81980321


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I think the best way I could explain this is to reference Jacob Dylan...some of his vocals sound a little bit "breathy" especially in the lower part of his range. In the upper range he belts it out. The track that comes to mind at the moment is One Headlight.

Cheers


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Forgot to mention...a buddy of mine switched from a Marshall Twin to the Hot Rod Deluxe. I have to admit I like his Les Paul sound even more after the switch, but I think a lot of that had to do with how he set-up the Marshall. Not a lot of bottom end and way to much treble for my liking. Anyways the HRD seemed like a pretty decent amp, as I recall.


----------

